
Open-Source Watch - yitchelle
http://oswatch.org/build_page_1.php
======
sethbc
This should be marked (2014) as the post is last updated April 24, 2014 (and
(c) 2013). Would note that several of the links to components are dead,
specifically the links to microduino.cc (check this link [1] and select the
3.3v/8mhz option) and radioshack.com (the link in the series is to the pre-
petition website, try this link [2] for the motor but believe it's currently
out of stock).

[1] [https://www.microduino.cc/product/core-
copy](https://www.microduino.cc/product/core-copy)

[2] [https://www.radioshack.com/products/radioshack-3vdc-micro-
vi...](https://www.radioshack.com/products/radioshack-3vdc-micro-vibration-
motor?variant=5717362821)

------
chc4
There's also
[http://www.ohwr.org/projects/f-watch/wiki](http://www.ohwr.org/projects/f-watch/wiki),
a smart watch made by a team at CERN for a retiring researcher. It's powered
by a very low-power EFM32/ARM microcontroller, uses a metallic e-ink display,
the board is designed with KiKad, and has all the resources they used on the
website.

------
frik
Better would be an e-ink display. OLED consumes too much battery. Using e-ink
and writing power efficient code such a watch weeks or even months on battery.

~~~
skywhopper
It depends on your priorities. If you want a pretty display with lots of
color, fast updates, and easy visibility in the dark, e-ink is out. All-day
battery life is more than sufficient for many watch-wearers who aren't
interested in sleeping with the thing on.

~~~
mike-cardwell
One of my favourite use cases for my Pebble Time requires wearing it whilst
I'm asleep: I use it as an alarm clock. I'm awoken by it vibrating on my
wrist. I find this a much more pleasant way to wake up than a normal audio
based alarm. Being able to snooze an alarm without having to open my eyes or
reach out of my warm bed and without waking my partner is brilliant. I would
be annoyed by a watch which I had to remove each night to charge.

~~~
andrewaylett
I've got an LG Urbane which I charge every morning while I'm showering and
getting ready. It's on my wrist overnight for sleep tracking and the morning
alarm. I can agree with your judgement on alarms, but my experience of an
OLED-based watch differs from what you seem to expect :).

~~~
maxwelljoslyn
How long does it spend charging? How much does it charge in that time?

~~~
andrewaylett
30 minutes is usually long enough, although I usually leave it longer than
that because I'm still doing stuff. The last 5% charge is a lot slower, but
isn't really necessary -- it doesn't matter if the battery drains from
95%--45% rather than 100%--50%.

------
iask
Wow! You just made my weekend. Some projects take time and to see you do this
from start to end is inspiring to me. I have some projects sitting for months
and find it hard, sometimes, to just get them done.

------
petepete
Can't scroll up or down on mobile. Chrome 47/Android 6.0

~~~
neospice
Same problem. Same versions.

------
fit2rule
Oh man, I wish the OscilloscopeWatch project would finish:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/920064946/oscilloscope-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/920064946/oscilloscope-
watch)

Then maybe there'd be _two_ open source watches out there ..

~~~
anonymfus
Other interesting specialised watch is µWatch:

[http://www.calcwatch.com](http://www.calcwatch.com)

------
maxwelljoslyn
On mobile, I can't scroll down on the page this link leads to or on the Home
page.

Chrome 44, Android 4.4.2.

~~~
dorfsmay
Same here, but it works fine with the current Android version of Firefox.

------
aceperry
"Build the hardware with 100% Arduino Compatibility"

That was his first mistake, :-) I like arduino for fast, quick and dirty
stuff, but for a finished product, I'd rather try to do a closer to bare metal
implementation. But otherwise, very cool project.

~~~
fidz
Newbie to hardware development here. Could you explain what "bare metal" is?
Is that programmer + stand-alone chip?

~~~
yitchelle
Yep. Bare metal refers to your code accessing the silicon without the help of
other drivers or an OS. You write the code to directly access the IO pins that
drives the LCD or LEDs or to read the buttons, or other on board circuitry.

------
FanaHOVA
This is awesome. The maker was my booth neighbor at Maker Faire two years ago,
sound guy!

------
iamtew
There's also the ijWatch that a few friends of mine are working on.
[https://ijwatch.org/](https://ijwatch.org/)

Using OLED display and ESP8266 NodeMCU, running Lua apps. Quite nice so far

------
mandeepj
Thanks for sharing this. I am thinking about creating a smartwatch. A nicely
built smartwatch can replace smartphone. Instead of building the parts
ourselves would not it be better to import parts?

------
as1ndu
what type of 3d printer is best for making the casing?

------
steaminghacker
calcwatch.com also plays chess.

------
wavesum
compact size.... bwahaha

